# A Carlton Cold Style For Swmbo



## emdub (16/9/10)

p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; } I ask the missus what she might like.. So I look around for a recipe to make, and I end up with:



*can of Brewmakers Cold

*packet of Cascade Hops

*bag of #10 Body Brew



So after being so confused about what to do, and I want to make a nice brew, I purchased:

* Saflager s-23

* Can of Coopers Light Malt



The plan was to make a low cal/carb brew for her.

So it was to use half the bag of body brew (500gms) and use 500gms of the Light Malt.

Start the bought yeast first and pitch that in.



I also bought some enzymes because I think I read about enzymes being used for something but forget where I read it and nothing makes sense. I won't use it.

I think I've read too much and haven't a clue about what I'm doing.

I should probably just stick with the can recipe alone so,

Before I botch this up. Let me have it! The bad news that is.


----------



## bum (16/9/10)

Cascade seems a pretty bad match for a Carlton Cold inspired beer to me (but then again I haven't had it for 15 years). I'm a little confused by your recipe. Is it Brewmakers goop, 500g #10 Body Brew (whatever that may be) and half a can of LME with a pack of s-23? Keep it cold (at the bottom end of recommended temps) and you should be okay but it won't be Carlton Cold and it won't be low carb. Dunno your batch size but most people would suggest that one pack of s23 might be under pitching too.


----------



## emdub (16/9/10)

Told ya I know F all! Might just throw it in anyway. I can always chuck it out.


----------



## barls (16/9/10)

try the recipe on this link for a carlton cold clone http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/category4_1.htm


----------



## bum (16/9/10)

EmDub said:


> I can always chuck it out.


I don't believe that you can. It won't make an awful beer - frankly I think the cascade can't do anything but improve it - it just won't be what you're chasing. Don't ever tip a beer unless it tastes like vomit or it is going to make you do so.

Certainly no reason to say you know "f all". None of us are born with the recipes for the beers we wish to emulate in our heads. You did some research first to find yours and brought some ideas to the table - more than many people do.


----------



## petesbrew (16/9/10)

bum said:


> Don't ever tip a beer unless it tastes like vomit or it is going to make you do so.


+1. 
I haven't tried the kit you've bought, or even tried brewing a Carlton Cold (don't plan to either  ) but I'd be guessing it would be a decent quaffer with the cascade.

Not sure about the makeup of #10 bodybrew, but I'd keep it simple and use that - keeping the coopers malt can on hold for a recipe that calls for a more malty body.


----------



## bum (16/9/10)

petesbrew said:


> Not sure about the makeup of #10 bodybrew, but I'd keep it simple and use that - keeping the coopers malt can on hold for a recipe that calls for a more malty body.



Oh. The way I read the OP was that it was already down (all past tense) - if it isn't down yet definitely think about pete's suggestion.


----------



## petesbrew (16/9/10)

bum said:


> Oh. The way I read the OP was that it was already down (all past tense) - if it isn't down yet definitely think about pete's suggestion.


Yeah I thought the same too at first, then re-reading it seems he's after some last minute advice. I haven't used dry enzyme, but I'll put it down as a "might try in future" ingredient.


----------



## Acasta (16/9/10)

bum said:


> Don't ever tip a beer unless it ... is going to make you do so.


Wow, seems like i should be tipping out my beer most saturdays.. haha :icon_vomit:


----------



## bum (16/9/10)

Acasta said:


> Wow, seems like i should be tipping out my beer most saturdays.. haha :icon_vomit:



Don't worry, mate. The second one usually tastes better.


----------



## petesbrew (16/9/10)

Sour milk and creamed corn... now that's a flavour balance I wasn't planning for in my stout. Definitely tippable.


----------



## Ade42 (16/9/10)

Id stay away from the dry enzimes for a while, Ive had rather unpleasant experiences with them, I tried in vain to make a drinkable low carb beer with the stuff and threw out around 30+ brews, the last one was drinkable but only just. 
I just added 200-400 of CSR golden syrup, the Beer is still shit.


----------



## emdub (17/9/10)

Thanks team.
I don't particularly care about the result being like Carlton Cold [CC] The cook just mentioned CC because she doesn't mind that when she has a tipple which isn't often, that's why I got the "Cold" extract kit. As there's no help around where I get my gear, and there's only one place, I had to wing it.

No... the batch is not down yet so thanks for the input.
the #10 BodyBrew is:ESB's 60%Dextrose/40%Maltodextrine. (I thought it was some generic sugar code and everyone knew that)



> bum... "Dunno your batch size but most people would suggest that one pack of s23 (Saflager s-23) might be under pitching too. "


Batch is 22 litres. Why is one pack not enough? Can I get it started for little a while to grow?


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/10)

I'd go with what you already have, and you should get a very drinkable beer. For subsequent brews, for a Carlton style I'd go:

A tin of Coopers or Morgans Canadian light
300g Carapils steeped for 20 minutes in about 2L water then strained into a stockpot
Boil the 'runnings' with 15g Pride of Ringwood hop pellets for 30 mins
Tip the whole lot into the fermenter with 750g dextrose.

Use the ALE yeast "Nottingham" at 15 degrees celsius - it can make a good fake lager and generally results in a dry beer. Cold is not particularly malty, is pale and fairly bitter but not much hop flavour or aroma. The Carapils gives better foaming and 'lacing' and counters the large amount of dextrose that could make the beer a bit too thin. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Dazza_devil (17/9/10)

BribieG said:


> I'd go with what you already have, and you should get a very drinkable beer. For subsequent brews, for a Carlton style I'd go:
> 
> A tin of Coopers or Morgans Canadian light
> 300g Carapils steeped for 20 minutes in about 2L water then strained into a stockpot
> ...


geez, be careful with that recipe, she might get a taste for it and start to drink your good stuff.


----------



## emdub (17/9/10)

So I goes ahead... you'll laugh and laugh!

Mixes in half the sugar bag, (400gms maltodextrose and 600gms dextrose) at least I think it was mixed ok in the plastic bag before I measured it out so it could be a bit either way.
Into a big SS pot with about 2 litres of water which had been boiled, with the can kit and then I weighed out 500gms of the Light Malt liquid extract, I put the rest in the pot straight out of the can thinking it was 500gms but the can is 1.5kilos so a kilo went in the pot by mistake.

I had a jar boiled clean and some boiled water cooling so I drops in a spoon of dextrose and throws in the yeast (s23) I bought then measured the temp. Was about 30Deg, I forgot to wait to for it to cool enough. Covered it with gladwrap and after an hour or so it was foaming a bit. Added bit of boiled water in a glass for the Cascade hops to teabag for 10 mins or so.

I threw all the beer stuffs in the drum and it was about 22 deg so I chucked in the yeast and had a nap.
Couple hours later it looked dead so I sprinkled the yeast that came with the can on top too.

It's gonna be great. Not!


----------



## bum (17/9/10)

EmDub said:


> I had a jar boiled clean and some boiled water cooling so I drops in a spoon of dextrose and throws in the yeast (s23)
> ...
> Couple hours later it looked dead so I sprinkled the yeast that came with the can on top too.


These are the only real mistakes. Some other stuff maybe some of us would do different but there's no saying they were "wrong". You do NOT need any fermentables when rehydrating yeast. It makes for lazy and unhealthy yeast - they'd still ferment just performance would not be ideal. 2 hours in nowhere near enough time to decide a brew "looks dead".

So I'm guessing you've now got an ale yeast and a lager yeast pitched in there - what temp are you planning on fermenting at?


----------



## bignath (17/9/10)

EmDub said:


> So I goes ahead... you'll laugh and laugh!
> 
> Mixes in half the sugar bag, (400gms maltodextrose and 600gms dextrose) at least I think it was mixed ok in the plastic bag before I measured it out so it could be a bit either way.
> Into a big SS pot with about 2 litres of water which had been boiled, with the can kit and then I weighed out 500gms of the Light Malt liquid extract, I put the rest in the pot straight out of the can thinking it was 500gms but the can is 1.5kilos so a kilo went in the pot by mistake.
> ...



Mate, you really need to slow down and think through everything a bit more.....

You will make beer, no doubt about it, but it could have been much better (and given you a more accurate process to refer back to) should you ever want / need to do this again (or avoid doing this again). 
I myself was once in a rush to get brews "down" so i could drink them asap, but i very quickly learnt that my beer tasted like shit, and since i have learnt not to rush things, my beer is much better. 
It's not uncommon for yeast to wait 6 hours - 2 days before it shows VISIBLE signs of doing anything. 
I feel that there may be too many uncontrolled variables for you to know trouble shoot if anything goes wrong, or more likely, not to plan.
Anyway, keep brewing and having a ball mate, but please be a little patient next time. Your effort will be well rewarded fella!

Cheers,

Bignath


----------



## emdub (19/9/10)

Update: I was pissed off that I made many simple mistakes but It's brewing well and smells good with a nice bit of foam in the hydrometer tube.


----------



## drew9242 (19/9/10)

EmDub said:


> Update: I was pissed off that I made many simple mistakes but It's brewing well and smells good with a nice bit of foam in the hydrometer tube.



Mate don't stress just learn from your mistakes. It's the best way to learn in my opinion. And it's what makes brewing so exciting when you start out. The more brews you do the better you will get at it, and boy do you get rewarded for your efforts. I would have to admit that it is the hardest thing to do when you start brewing, being patient. 
You are only at the start enjoy.


----------



## emdub (2/11/10)

Update: After a few weeks in the bottle, this is very nice. 
Best so far from 4 brews. Nice to drink very chilled on a warm afternoon.
Still can't make a dark ale I'm happy with.


----------

